# Facebook app needed



## Sznabi (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi, I would like to know if somebody has an older facebook version, appx. The new one keeps crashing.
Thanks in advice!

Sznabi


----------



## djamol (Sep 14, 2016)

Yes, the new version of ios apps sucks at beta and public one too. 
If you can access pre-install xaps directory, then copy from here.
"C:\Programs\CommonFiles\Xap"
I'll check if i find latest version of wp8.1.


----------



## MrCego (Sep 15, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/ms-health-fitness-t3441248/page3


----------



## djtonka (Sep 15, 2016)

Please stop linking to older facebook app over and over again , it is 8.3.7.0 not the latest one from MS.


----------



## aoleg (Sep 15, 2016)

The new Facebook app by Facebook Inc. truly sucks. 101 MB (vs. 13 MB Microsoft app), and it takes forever to load. Missing configuration options (e.g. can't disable annoying in-app sounds). It's a shame Microsoft pulled their version of the app from W10M Store.

Does anyone have an old Microsoft app for Facebook? Not the old WP8 version please, I'm searching for the app targeting Windows 10 Mobile. I still have it on my old Lumia 640 (running W10M); is there any way I can extract it and copy to my new Lumia 950?


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

djamol said:


> Yes, the new version of ios apps sucks at beta and public one too.
> If you can access pre-install xaps directory, then copy from here.
> "C:\Programs\CommonFiles\Xap"
> I'll check if i find latest version of wp8.1.

Click to collapse



I got Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.3.2.0.AppxBundle. Do you want it ?

B.R


----------



## djtonka (Sep 15, 2016)

yep, make it up for us


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

djtonka said:


> yep, make it up for us

Click to collapse



Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.3.2.0.AppxBundle.

https://mega.nz/#!Ft9FnRaD!NJcHJj1dy8s7EpR05qIhUnZqZN0hyVHnqASS0d5II8o

Now who's need it can download it from here. Have a nice day


----------



## aoleg (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you! Got it and installed already!!


----------



## Kiba85 (Sep 15, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> here is the link of Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.3.2.0.AppxBundle.
> please remove the space from the link.
> h t t p s : // mega.nz/#!E1sC3BRR!NJcHJj1dy8s7EpR05qIhUnZqZN0hyVHnqASS0d5II8o

Click to collapse



I'd need this file too, but it's not available on Mega anymore, could you please send it to me as well?


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

Kiba85 said:


> I'd need this file too, but it's not available on Mega anymore, could you please send it to me as well?

Click to collapse



hi, the link has been sent to your PM.


----------



## davzarco (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Nasc77 can you please send me the link for Facebook appx?


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 15, 2016)

davzarco said:


> Hi Nasc77 can you please send me the link for Facebook appx?

Click to collapse



please check your PM.


----------



## davzarco (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 15, 2016)

davzarco said:


> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



hello Nasc77 , any chance to get link for Facebook 10.3.2.0 .appx...?? PLEASE, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 16, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> hello Nasc77 , any chance to get link for Facebook 10.3.2.0 .appx...?? PLEASE, THANK YOU!!!

Click to collapse



Please check your PM.


----------



## minhthien2k7 (Sep 19, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Please check your PM.

Click to collapse



Hello nasc77, Can you send me the link of Facebook Microsoft appx for Windows 10 mobile , I miss this app on my phone, the official one just laggy and crash  Thanks.


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 19, 2016)

minhthien2k7 said:


> Hello nasc77, Can you send me the link of Facebook Microsoft appx for Windows 10 mobile , I miss this app on my phone, the official one just laggy and crash  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Please check your PM for the Link.


----------



## LeonR30 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nasc77 can you please send me the link for Facebook appx ? Thanks.


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 19, 2016)

LeonR30 said:


> Nasc77 can you please send me the link for Facebook appx ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Check your PM.


----------



## tmingcheung (Sep 20, 2016)

May I also have the link?  thanks!


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 20, 2016)

tmingcheung said:


> May I also have the link?  thanks!

Click to collapse



Already posted. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68703294&postcount=8


----------



## Sznabi (Sep 27, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Please check your PM.

Click to collapse



Thank You for helping me out


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 27, 2016)

Sznabi said:


> Thank You for helping me out

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


----------



## chris023r (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone have the old Facebook Beta?


----------



## kubiaxk (Oct 14, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.3.2.0.AppxBundle.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!Ft9FnRaD!NJcHJj1dy8s7EpR05qIhUnZqZN0hyVHnqASS0d5II8o
> 
> Now who's need it can download it from here. Have a nice day

Click to collapse



Thank you man   you saved me  This FB official app is sooo buggy, at least MS one is fast and "stable"


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 18, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Already posted.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68703294&postcount=8

Click to collapse



Anyone has . appxbundle of new Win Camera update? THANKS


----------



## nasc77 (Oct 18, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> Anyone has . appxbundle of new Win Camera update? THANKS

Click to collapse



Here you go 

MS.Windows.Camera_2016.1016.11.0.appxbundle
https://mega.nz/#!k9l2WbwL!uPNtxlGh8XmPIMrL3vWNClluRE7j_np8SwXtM3OzvoI


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 19, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Here you go
> 
> MS.Windows.Camera_2016.1016.11.0.appxbundle
> https://mega.nz/#!k9l2WbwL!uPNtxlGh8XmPIMrL3vWNClluRE7j_np8SwXtM3OzvoI

Click to collapse



I see version 2016.1016.12.0 today...Does anybody have it??? THANKS


----------



## keathkeath (Oct 24, 2016)

Can I have the FB app bundle as well? Thank you!


----------



## nasc77 (Oct 24, 2016)

keathkeath said:


> Can I have the FB app bundle as well? Thank you!

Click to collapse



hi, the download link is on here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68703294&postcount=8


----------



## keathkeath (Oct 25, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> hi, the download link is on here.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68703294&postcount=8

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!

Edit: But after one time use, I've been prompted to uninstall it. Any fix to this? Or do you have the FB Beta by Microsoft as well.


----------



## bugz3y (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi can i please have the link as well


----------



## saq333 (Apr 13, 2017)

Now who's need it can download it from here. Have a nice day [/QUOTE]



dude, this is great!  Thank you so much!  I don't care as much about the FB app, but the connect feature was a major selling point for Windows Phone.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 13, 2017)

Here you have another link i just upload it 

MS Facebook


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 13, 2017)

facebook stopped updating their app for win10 mobile but still improving the one for pc so i was wondering if someone could recompile the latest version for mobile like what a guy did once when the netflix app was released for pc and not yet for mobile??


----------



## Abdullah S.A. (Apr 16, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> facebook stopped updating their app for win10 mobile but still improving the one for pc so i was wondering if someone could recompile the latest version for mobile like what a guy did once when the netflix app was released for pc and not yet for mobile??

Click to collapse



I don't think it's possible, even if it is ... I don't think there will be a dev who will spend his time "recompiling" Facebook app for the small number of wp users.


----------



## Jemec26 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Excellent!*



nasc77 said:


> Microsoft.MSFacebook_10.3.2.0.AppxBundle.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!Ft9FnRaD!NJcHJj1dy8s7EpR05qIhUnZqZN0hyVHnqASS0d5II8o
> 
> Now who's need it can download it from here. Have a nice day

Click to collapse



I would like to thank you!! Fb is so important for me, I am coming from Android and I was like... dude fb app is like from 2007.. and I started checking threads and found the MS version and wow!!! Excellent!! Thank you sooo very much my friend.

L640 here.


----------



## Fa310tx (Jun 14, 2018)

It's been a while since someone posted, here.
I just wanted to say that there are multiple xaps and appxbundles that do install, but I haven't been able to log in with any of them.
This is with Windows 10 Mobile's June 2018 update.
JJ


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jun 16, 2018)

Fa310tx said:


> It's been a while since someone posted, here.
> 
> I just wanted to say that there are multiple xaps and appxbundles that do install, but I haven't been able to log in with any of them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Confirmed. I haven't been able to log into them either. Sad, because Microsoft Facebook app is far superior than facebook. 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 16, 2018)

Im thinking at host file hack, redirecting old Facebook.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 16, 2018)

Can´t login to facebook win 10 mobile app. Any suggestions?


----------

